# Circuito de radio AM/FM Desconocido



## Jimmytronic1 (May 6, 2011)

Hola que tal? 
disculpe las molestias necesito de vuestra ayuda para encontrar mas información de este circuito así como las conecciones correctas de entrada de voltaje y salida de audio(me ayudaría bastante  si me  ubicaran en la imagen en que encontrare cada cosa) de este viejo circuito de radio AM/FM  con un circuito integrado CD7613CP.FR1 II.  No se encuentra en muy buen estado pero en fin algo se podrá hacer. Sinceramente no soy muy entendido en el tema. Espero que con su ayuda algo se pueda hacer este pequeño reto. Les adjunto unas imágenes del circuito x  y la hoja de datos que encontré del IC


----------



## Gatxan (May 7, 2011)

No he podido ver el datasheet, me dice que debo descargar un plugin para letras chinas... En todo caso, el IC es el mismo que el TA7613AP, KA22427, TDA1083, ULN2204. Puedes ver el datasheet de cualquiera de estos y ver qué pines reciben alimentación y la salida de audio.
Otra cosa más: al circuito le falta el condensador variable y la antena de ferrita. Sin eso no se va a escuchar la radio.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 7, 2011)

Gatxan dijo:


> No he podido ver el datasheet, me dice que debo descargar un plugin para letras chinas... En todo caso, el IC es el mismo que el TA7613AP, KA22427, TDA1083, ULN2204. Puedes ver el datasheet de cualquiera de estos y ver qué pines reciben alimentación y la salida de audio.
> Otra cosa más: al circuito le falta el condensador variable y la antena de ferrita. Sin eso no se va a escuchar la radio.
> 
> Saludos



A menos que ponga la radio FM, la AM no se va a escuchar nada.-


----------

